# The Lego Movie Videogame: Spiel zum Kinofilm erscheint im Februar 2014



## MichaelBonke (6. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Lego Movie Videogame: Spiel zum Kinofilm erscheint im Februar 2014* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Lego Movie Videogame: Spiel zum Kinofilm erscheint im Februar 2014


----------



## cornelius (6. Januar 2014)

Und wo ist der Sinn des ganzen, das alles mit Lego Bausteinen gemacht wird?
Ich vermute mal eine groß angelegte Werbekampagne von Lego.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Januar 2014)

cornelius schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Sinn des ganzen, das alles mit Lego Bausteinen gemacht wird?
> Ich vermute mal eine groß angelegte Werbekampagne von Lego.


 
Der Sinn? Es ist ein Lego-Spiel. Davon gab es in den letzten paar Jahren eine ganze Menge ... ^^


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2014)

cornelius schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Sinn des ganzen, das alles mit Lego Bausteinen gemacht wird?
> Ich vermute mal eine groß angelegte Werbekampagne von Lego.


 
'tschuldige, aber: hä?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2014)

Hier könnte ausnahmsweise das Spiel zum Film mehr überzeugen als der Film selbst.


----------



## Meatsucker (6. Januar 2014)

Ich habe seit Lego Indiana Jones eigentlich jedes Lego-Game gezockt und hatte immer meinen Spaß. Aber mittlerweile, zur Zeit ist es Lego Marvel Super Heroes, macht sich selbst bei mir -als bekennenden Fan- echte Ermüdung breit, was das Gameplay angeht. So langsam sollte man sich mal was neues einfallen lassen. Außerdem fand ich den Humor deutlich charmanter, als die Figuren noch nicht geredet haben. Und daran ist nicht nur die unglaublich schlechte deutsche Synchronisation schuld.


----------

